# Missing dog



## BBH (22 September 2010)

I know its not a horse but I don't care i'm desperate.

Can I ask anyone in the Hampshire postcode areas of PO14, 15 and 16 to keep an eye out for my missing bullmastiff bitch. She went missing on Sat evening from the woods at the top of iron mill lane and could be just about anywhere.

She is very friendly and is microchipped so i'm hoping she will be found. She is  wearing a tan leather collar and a black half chain collar.

If anyone sees her could they PM me and if they find her take her to a place of safety that will scan her chip.

Many thanks


----------



## dozzie (22 September 2010)

Contact the dog warden. 

Hope you find her.


----------



## galaxy (22 September 2010)

LHS, pm me if you'd prefer but let me know of the area (v local) you were in when you lost her.  I'll take Harley there for some walks for a while just in case I can spot her.

Prob won't help, but I'm willing to try!


----------



## Tiffany (22 September 2010)

Not in your area so can't help unfortunately but fingers crossed you find him.

You have probably already done this but when my sisters doe went missing we contacted:

Dog Warden
Local RSPCA
All local kennels
Put posters up in local shops, on lamp posts, on trees in area he went missing, at local schools (kids loved being asked to look out for him)
Police station
Dogs home
Local Radio
Local paper
and even a national paper ran his story

Sorry if I;m stating the obvious.

Good luck


----------



## Tormenta (23 September 2010)

Get in touch with Doglost too if you haven't already. Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Luci07 (23 September 2010)

also put a poster up at your vets and could also be worth setting this up on FB as well - that gets wider coverage.

I know that rescues have been put up but think it could be worth contacting your local rescues to ask their advice on other places your dog could end up - i.e pounds etc. Rescue Remedies is in Gatwick and know all the UK pounds. Worth another call

Fingers crossed you get your girl back safe and sound very shortly. I know you muist be really worried.


----------



## BBH (23 September 2010)

Thanks everyone. There's no sign of her so far 

Ok so here'e what we've done,
She is on Doglost
She has a facebook page
I have rung four council dog wardens that border the area we are in.
She is on Wave 105 webbie
She is heavily postered
I have rung all the local dog rescue'e
                                 vets
Poster dropped the Neighbours
Google satalighted the area and contacted people near by
Called the microchip people
Called the insurance people
              local farrier
              local dog walkers
              golf club
I've been out everyday with and without my own dog, with a big bouncy borrowed dog and nothing.


----------



## Luci07 (23 September 2010)

Keep up the pressure and effectively "make" you dog too hot to keep. Sorry to ask but was she spayed? if she wasn't that could you ask your police the locations of where they know people are who like to breed dangerous dogs (not saying your dog is dangerous, but thinking of an unsuitable cross). If your police could say that they have problems in certain areas, then I would post heavily there. You might need an incentive as well

If you have made up a poster would you be allowed to put it on the board? I am in Surrey and would very happily stick your poster up in local tackshops and my vets?

We lost staffie boy pup for a very scary 5 hours when he took off after a pheasant. Thankfully he turned up at the dog wardens having been handed in by a local farmer - had been in with sheep - but was being herded by the sheep and not doing anything which probably saved his life.


----------



## BBH (23 September 2010)

Yes she is spade and to me its obvious so hopefully so to others with less honerable intentions. She's not dangerous in anyway unless you want death by licking or perhaps squashing.

Everybody has been fantastic allowing us to poster except JD News in Highlands Road who are clearly very mean spirited.


----------



## pipstar (24 September 2010)

Twitter? It worked for Sheridan Smith recently!  I am friends with a DJ at wave 105 I will send him a message on twitter and ask him to retweet it to everyone in the area, then ask them to do the same.

Let me know if you want me to do that for you.

Hope she is found soon.

x


----------



## Luci07 (25 September 2010)

bump


----------



## pipstar (27 September 2010)

Bumpity bump bump bump!

Can anyone else help here? 

We are a big community when lots of people work together they can really do amazing things.

Can anyone help this HHO'er out?

Does anyone have friends on FB that live in this area that they can message?
Does anyone have any friends on twitter in this area that they can tweet?

Any more ideas for this poor lady?
Hope you find her soon.
x


----------



## applecart14 (27 September 2010)

LHS said:



			I know its not a horse but I don't care i'm desperate.

Can I ask anyone in the Hampshire postcode areas of PO14, 15 and 16 to keep an eye out for my missing bullmastiff bitch. She went missing on Sat evening from the woods at the top of iron mill lane and could be just about anywhere.

She is very friendly and is microchipped so i'm hoping she will be found. She is  wearing a tan leather collar and a black half chain collar.

If anyone sees her could they PM me and if they find her take her to a place of safety that will scan her chip.

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

You stand a good chance of finding her with a collar and a microchip.  Thank goodness for her you are a sensible owner.  Have you contacted pet search http://www.ukpetsearch.freeuk.com/  It is most annoying as everytime I try to open the box on the right of the webpage i get 'homestead' which is advertising stuff.  Sorry.


Try these people too: http://www.doglost.co.uk/?Epupz and good luck.  Just realised your advert is already on here.


----------



## Ted's mum (27 September 2010)

hope you find her soon xx


----------



## BBH (27 September 2010)

applecart14 said:



			You stand a good chance of finding her with a collar and a microchip.  Thank goodness for her you are a sensible owner.  Have you contacted pet search http://www.ukpetsearch.freeuk.com/  It is most annoying as everytime I try to open the box on the right of the webpage i get 'homestead' which is advertising stuff.  Sorry.


Try these people too: http://www.doglost.co.uk/?Epupz and good luck.  Just realised your advert is already on here.
		
Click to expand...


Hi thanks for the link but a lady at the Southampton number said they weren't operating any longer.


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 September 2010)

Keep phoning the dog homes. My hubby left a gate open and 2 of my jacks went walkies. We phoned 2 local councils as we live on a border, both said phone the other one. The next morning someone knocked on the door to say they had found them and phoned up the dog warden who had taken them to the kennels outside our area, who I had phoned the night before and said they didn't have them. I went to collect them and the woman said again that she didn't have them so I got the dog warden on the phone and suddenly the woman 'found the paperwork'. She then said that she'd had trouble finding the microchip on one of them and when asked why the hell I was not contacted (not as politely as that) I was told that as they had been reported missing to petlog there was no need to ring me. Don't give up hope, we were told that most dogs are missing for at least a week.


----------



## BBH (27 September 2010)

The local dog warden at Fareham has been lovely, she said in her 10 years of doing the job only 1 dog has not been found, a jack russell, who they had to say got stuck down a hole. Bo is too big thankfully to get stuck but as times goes on it gets more worrying.

I'm  really pleased you got yours back. I do ring the rescues so hopefully they'll do their job. Searching has become all consuming and its really hard to devote so much time to it when you have other things to do but we're doing whatever it takes.


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 September 2010)

Be complete pain in the butt to everyone everyday, vets, dog wardens, rehoming centres the lot. Hopefully she's been found and being cared for by someone from outside the area. Our local council uses a dogs home nearly 40 miles away who I would never thought of ringing. Fingers crossed for you as I know the terrible time your going through.


----------



## flirtygerty (28 September 2010)

Please don't just ring local kennels, go see for yourself, our local kennel
claimed no knowledge of our missing cat, yet she was sitting in their cattery.
Hope she's found soon


----------



## dozzie (28 September 2010)

I agree with above. Have you been over to the RSPCA place at Stubbington? Might be worth actually going over with a photo.


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 September 2010)

Try contacting the weekly dog papers Dog World and Our Dogs.  They will I am sure be happy to run an article for you.  I agree about visiting kennels, you would be amazed how many people who run these don't actually recognise half the breeds.  Keeping fingers crossed she turns up soon.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (28 September 2010)

carefreegirl said:



			Be complete pain in the butt to everyone everyday, vets, dog wardens, rehoming centres the lot. Hopefully she's been found and being cared for by someone from outside the area. Our local council uses a dogs home nearly 40 miles away who I would never thought of ringing. Fingers crossed for you as I know the terrible time your going through.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.  My MIL dog went missing after being chased by a group of greyhounds, she was found three days later.  I was ringing the dog warden at least twice a day & even tried to bribe the dog warden to go and check a potential sighting of her.  I was a pain in the backside - there are times you have to be!  We put posters up within a 8 mile radius & she was eventually found because of the posters by a paper boy on his round at 7 in the morning.

Fingers & everything crossed for you, hope you find her soon & don't give up. x


----------



## ladyt25 (28 September 2010)

Have you notified the police? I didn't see that you had. I know it is likely they will not do a lot but I would at least inform them this type of dog is lost just in case someone known to police happens to suddenly be in possession of such a dog.

We found two dogs last xmas and rang the police to see if anyone had reported lost dogs matching the description. They said not (although later we found out they had actually been reported!), we then rang dogs trust and as we called them they'd just got off the phone to the owners who had contacted them on the off chance they'd picked them up. The Dogs trust were great and got back to the owners and we delivered the dogs back. They turned out to be just from the next village about had been wandering form about 3am in the morning (in the snow) til we found them at about 5pm!

Just keep trying - notify the larger charities like the dogs trust as they can then pass info between each centre. However, I do feel if they'd found them by now they'd have checked her for a chip.

Don't give up hope just keep the profile up and, as someone else said make her too 'hot' to handle!


----------



## Cat&Mouse (29 September 2010)

Any news?


----------



## BBH (29 September 2010)

No nothing, spent yes morning out about 7am ish and another 3 hrs out yesterday afternoon with Bo's sister but nothing. Am starting to wonder if someone's taken her and not coming forward as there's no reason or hazard as to why she's not coming home. Either that or she's gone much further afield than originally thought.

Am never gonna give up though.


----------



## applecart14 (29 September 2010)

LHS said:



			No nothing, spent yes morning out about 7am ish and another 3 hrs out yesterday afternoon with Bo's sister but nothing. Am starting to wonder if someone's taken her and not coming forward as there's no reason or hazard as to why she's not coming home. Either that or she's gone much further afield than originally thought.

Am never gonna give up though.
		
Click to expand...

I am thinking of you and hoping you get reunited soon.  Can you run off loads of posters (on the sly at work maybe)?


----------



## BBH (29 September 2010)

Thankyou. Yes posters are everywhere we can think of so its well publicised that she's missing. She's on loads of websites aswell.


----------



## Abandluc (29 September 2010)

This is really sad, I have a bullmastiff and would be lost without him.

Can you post a link to the facebook group, I will join and encourage others to do the same, even though I'm not in your area every little could help

I really hope you find her soon x


ETS Should have looked harder

here is the link

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Missing-Bo-the-bullmastiff/103670716363732?v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## Queenbee87 (29 September 2010)

Fingers crossed you are soon reunited with your dog. I look forward to your "I'VE FOUND MY DOG!!!!" post (because I know there will be one soon)

x


----------



## BBH (30 September 2010)

Abandluc said:



			This is really sad, I have a bullmastiff and would be lost without him.

Can you post a link to the facebook group, I will join and encourage others to do the same, even though I'm not in your area every little could help

I really hope you find her soon x


ETS Should have looked harder

here is the link

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Missing-Bo-the-bullmastiff/103670716363732?v=wall&ref=ts

Click to expand...



Poor Bo, that photo doesn't do her justice, she's a lot prettier in RL. She was a rescued breeding bitch so her loss makes it all the more sad for me, she was just starting to flourish and this happens. We are following up a lead but as before it may not come to anything.


----------



## dingle12 (30 September 2010)

Sorry not had chance to read all FB do you know where she is? as you have said a woman picked her up. If so can you get the police onto them. Good luck x


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (30 September 2010)

*bump*


----------



## doris2008 (1 October 2010)

Have a friend who lives in that area and dog walks around those post codes - have contacted her and asked her to keep a look out for you.
Really hope she is found soon, you must be devastated.


----------



## Luci07 (1 October 2010)

bump


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 October 2010)

Not quite sure whats going on re: Facebook, but I've still got everything crossed for you & pooch.  Have you got a local paper that would write a piece about your missing bitch.  Might be worth giving them a ring, there might be a dog lover amongst them.

If some little toad has nabbed her, the more publicity the better! x And if possible, stick a bloody good ' if found reward' for her, scumbags have great difficulty ignoring easy money.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (3 October 2010)

Any News?? I Hope Youre Reunited Soon xx


----------



## millimoo (5 October 2010)

bump


----------



## BBH (5 October 2010)

There is no news,  unfortunately she is still gone.


----------



## Tormenta (6 October 2010)

I'm so sorry you haven't found her yet, it must be heartbreaking. Someone must have her.

Bumping this up.


----------



## Tormenta (6 October 2010)

Another thought, if people could keep an eye on freeads sites and the likes of Gumtree, Preloved etc in their areas. It doesn't matter where she went missing, she could turn up anywhere and the likelihood could be that she is too hot to handle and will be moved away to be sold. (I know you have probably thought of this LHS).


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 October 2010)

Sorry to hear this LHS - make sure you kick up a real stink, posters, local radio, keep a very close eye on the small ads, Freecycle, Gumtree etc in case someone has found her or is trying to sell her on x


----------



## BBH (8 October 2010)

She's home :d


----------



## Sanolly (8 October 2010)

LHS said:



			She's home :d
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 October 2010)

FANTASTIC! How did you find her? Piccies please


----------



## BBH (8 October 2010)

Thankyou both very much. Have posted in Dogs section aswell.


----------



## DragonSlayer (8 October 2010)

My dog was stolen a couple of years ago, and I was informed the day after that she was up in Huddersfield......3 hours drive away! With no collar, she had followed an old couple home with their Jack Russel!

She is an Australian Cattle Dog, very distinctive, AND is spayed which is why it is thought she was dumped, as well as the fact she was covered in blood that wasn't her own....Vet thinks she attacked someone as she was bashed and bruised to all hell.

It was the chip that got her returned to me.....keep positive......someone somewhere will know something soon!

Took her a couple of weeks to get over it, but she is fine now......and I thankgod I got her chipped when I did!


----------



## amc (8 October 2010)

What lovely news ! You must be thrilled, what happened to her & is she Ok ?
Ann XX


----------



## BBH (8 October 2010)

Thankyou yes we're over the moon.

Little bit frustrating really in that a neighbour had her for two weeks being looked after by their kids whilst they went away and didn't think to find us. We are literally over the road.


----------



## amc (8 October 2010)

What ??? All that heartache.....but at least they looked after and she's back at home with you now but how frustrating for you.....I'm so pleased for you as loosing your dog/horse is just a nightmare XX


----------



## BBH (8 October 2010)

Thanks.

All the neighbours were aware she was missing and these people are puppy farmers so we're wondering if they took so long to come forward cos they were checking to see if she was spade or not.

Anyway thank goodness its all over now.


----------



## amc (8 October 2010)

Well yes I would be a "tad" suspicious !! But as you say she's home ! Perhaps she should have a sign round her neck......"I've been spayed" I just so glad she home with you at last XX


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 October 2010)

Brilliant news, I've been checking this post every day, I feel all weepy and it's not even my dog !


----------



## Tormenta (8 October 2010)

Fantastic! This has cheered me up on an otherwise dismal, grey day.  I am so glad you are reunited and she is home.


----------



## pipstar (8 October 2010)

yippeeeee I have been checking this post everyday, i'm sooo pleased for you!

x


----------



## galaxy (8 October 2010)

SSSSOOOOOOOOOOO pleased!!!


----------



## Luci07 (8 October 2010)

SO pleased!!! wonder if she is a little clingy now!


----------



## Abandluc (8 October 2010)

So pleased for you, it's excellent news!!


----------



## BBH (11 October 2010)

Thankyou all for your good wishes. We've had a lovely weekend and she's been really spoilt.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (12 October 2010)

Thats brilliant news!!!

We Need some piccies of you together now!


----------

